# Hmmmmmm......Lorreta Lynch is going down....



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

*Now does anyone wonder why The Dirty Cop Robert Mueller is going after *
*Erik Prince......!*

*He has info on All of them, so does individuals in the NYPD.....*

*What does Micheal Cohen have recorded....Hmmmmm.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

*Oh Boy is she squirming........*

*




*


*Some heads are going to roll.....*

*I just hope " Arkancide " doesn't happen.*

*All of these scum need to be Perp Walked !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

*Loretta Lynch KNOWS whats on that Lap Top the NYPD had from Anthony Weiner....*

*So does Robert Mueller, and the award he gave to the CEO of BackPage speaks volumes.....*

*As sick as Weiner was he doesn't hold a candle to what was found on that Laptop....*

*The Swamp truly is a Disgusting Swamp....*


----------

